# 95 Altima Idling problems



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

The car has a small idling problem. While im in red light or have the car in Park the needle goes up and down. An i can hear a small puffing sound coming from the exhaust it almost sounds like a misfire.

While fixing other problems with the car i have replaced, Distriburator, dist. cap, dist. rotor, spark plugs, spark plugs cables, MAF Sensor, Position sensor, fuel pump and AIC valve.

I also checked all fuel injectors and there all good. I also removed the fuel rail and everything seems good.

What can the problem be? Oxygen Sensor? EGR VALVE? EGR SOlENOID?

Also there was the check Engine light for the AIC VALVE after i replaced it, and after i did a flush and put new antifreeze the code went away by itself. So right now there is no Check engine light.

The Car runs real good the problem is only when the car stops completly.


----------



## fritcr (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds like my Saturn when it had a burnt valve but I don't think these Nissans are prone to that. A puffing sound in the exhuast is usually a missfire or low compression on one cyl for some reason. Do a compression test on each cyl. They sould all be close to the same.
Rob


----------

